# Recovering from nute burn



## bigsexy420 (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone

Thanks for all the help you guys have been so far. 

I think that I got some nute burn on some of my older leaves with my plants. Last week on Friday I started noticing some yellow spotting and yellow tips on some of the older leaves. Realizing that giving my plants .5 gal of water w/ full nutes a day was probably not good, I cut my watering back to .5 gal every other day and I have left the nutes out the last 2 times I watered. I did see alot of new growth over the weekend so I think that the lack of nutes durring the watering helped out a lot. 

Now I am not so sure. When I was looking over my plants this morning I saw that some of the of the tips on the newer leaves are starting to yellow, and a couple of them started to show yellow spots. I am spose to water the plants again today but I am not sure If I should give them just water or if I should add the nutes?

Below is my setup as far lights and nutes go.

- 1 400W MH lamp that is 24-26 inch's above the plant
- 4 plants all in 2 gallon pots
- Using Kellogs Garden Soil, This was the only soil at my local nursery that didn't say it was prenuted or had time release nutes. I would have ordered different soil online though if I had realized that it was the kind with bark mixed in.
- Each plant was getting .5 gal of Water mixed with the FloraNutrient system
- I have checked the PH on each of the plants both right after watering and 30 min after watering and the PH is always just below 7

Not sure what else you will need but please let me know if you need anymore information and I will be glad to give it to you.

Thanks for any help in advance.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 16, 2009)

bigsexy420 said:
			
		

> Hello Everyone
> 
> Thanks for all the help you guys have been so far.
> 
> ...


 
If your PH is at 6.7 or 6.8 that is very good. I would watch the watering though. Are you allowing them to dry out  real good before watering again? Sometimes it is very hard not to over water,,but ya got to watch it. Water them untill they runoff and wait untill they are dry again before watering again or feeding. When my tips turn and burn from nutes,,I know to back off just a little,,and there ya have it. Just the amount they like. Course they need more as they get bigger.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 16, 2009)

First off man, you shouldn't be watering that often, every other day is way too much, especially in 2 gallon pots. Next time you water, just saturate the soil and let the plant drink till its dry, then water again. You're gonna suffocate those roots watering so much, roots need exygen almost as much as they need water, so let em breathe! Part of your problem is that the plants intake system is probably screwed up and it cant properly deal with the the nutes its been given. 

Alright, now to the problem, so you still have nute burn? I would say just back off the nutes if you have yellow tips (alot of people here push their nutes untill their plants get yellow tips, then back off just a bit, so they know their plants get max nutes), but you say your plants have yellow spots AND yellow tips. Time for a flush man, yellow spots mean TOOO much nutes. Saturate your soil with good PHed water (ph should be around 6.5, your ph is a little high if its just under 7) and wait about 20 minutes. This lets the water get saturated with all the nutes and whatnot you wanna wash away. Now after twenty  minutes, flush your pot with at least twice the amount of water as you have soil. Once this is done, give your plants a feeding of 1/4 strength nutes, and slowly feed them more as time goes on and you can see that they can handle it.

Just remember, flush, spread out your watering more, feed everyother watering (starting with a low dose of nutes) and ph the water you feed your plants to 6.5. Good luck man, your plants should be fine in no time...


----------



## bigsexy420 (Feb 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info. The reason that I water them so often is that by the 3rd day of no water they are all bone dry and and the plants start to droop really bad. When I first started I was trying to water them every fourth day but by the start of the 3rd day the soil was really dry so I uped the watering. I'll go about flushing them tonight and see how that helps. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Hick (Feb 17, 2009)

If they "require" watering that often, my initial impression is they may be root bound in those pots. 
How long they been in 2 G's?.. How big are the plants?


----------



## bigsexy420 (Feb 17, 2009)

I dont know the exact age of the clones. I purchased them from the Medical Dispensary near my house. I have had them just over a week now but I would guess that the plants can't be more than 2-3 weeks old. They have been in the 2G pots since I got them as I didnt have any other pots to put them in.


----------



## blancolighter (Feb 17, 2009)

You freally should do all you can to find new soil, cause there is no way you should be watering that often, the water holding properties of the soil you have must just be absurd. Call around to find a nursury that has a ProMix, or just about any other quality planting medium with good water retention, its gonna help things out alot...


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 17, 2009)

> Call around to find a nursury that has a ProMix


:yeahthat:


----------



## cheesebud (Feb 17, 2009)

I tried the water until saturate way and then let dry out, nearly killed my plants I am growing in biobizz all-mix which has nutes in it the bigger the dose of water seemed to flood the plant with too much nutes it also has a ph buffer that makes it hard for the ph to climb I also made the mistake of then trying to flush plants out in the end I ere potted and give them 150 to 200ml of water a day any sign of droop the said plant dont get any water for a day they are now in 11 litre pots 12-16 inches high and on the road to recovery few


----------



## bigsexy420 (Feb 20, 2009)

Hi Guys

Thanks For all the help you've given me so far. Thought I should give you guys an update since I'm still having a little bit of spotting on the leaves. I flushed all 4 of the plants with about 5 gallons of water each and have been only giving them water for the last week. This morning I went in to check on them and even the new leaves have started spotting.

At this time I am still using the same soil but I will be changing the soil tonight. I called around to all the nurseries and hydro stores in LA and OC but still have not been able to find any ProMix. I however manage to find some FoxFarm at a couple of the hydro shops so I'll be picking up some of that tonight after I get off of work.

Any ideas as to why I am still getting some spotting on the leaves? Is it expected since I just flushed a week ago or should that have stopped?

I'll try and post some pics later after I get them potted in the new soil so you can see what they look like. Thanks for all your help guys.


----------

